# Huntin Hogs



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Last year I attempted to go on a hog hunt/expedition into the county woods. Packed a canoe and went down stream near the swamp. I didn't see any mammals at all the entire 4 days, not even a squirrel. I guess it is just as well. I have no idea how to butcher a hog, nor do I have a clue how to find one :grump: I know they are out there since the DNR has put up posters telling people to shoot as many as possible. I am looking to shoot one for the meat myself. 

My friend and I want to try it again this year once the snow melts. Anybody have some good tips?  :1pig:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Cut open the underside. Take out everything you don't want to eat. 

I've always skinned feral hogs, I save the scraping for hogs we raise. Once it is skinned, you can either cut it into roasts and chops or grind it all for sausage.

If you want a mild thrill, go to a hog farm and abuse a piglet and record it screaming for mama. Then go out in the woods and play that tape. If any mama hogs are around, they will come find you in a hurry. 

Shooting them in the head works great. So does a normal lung shot but it ruins pork.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't hog hunt,but around here deer hunters kill a lot of hogs over a corn pile. No reason except if your hogs are so uppity they don't like corn or them hog tracks you been seeing ain't hog tracks lol Eddie


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is a Site that might help.

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/landown/wild/nuisance/hogs/hunting.htm

big rockpile


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Baiting or hunting with hounds is the prefferd method in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd look for a place where they've been rooting around so that you know that hogs are in the area. Take a couple of 5 gal. buckets of slop, anything smelly, and spread it around the wallow. Should get some action.

.


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Heya Phil. Have the wild hogs spread into Central WI? I hadn't heard that but I haven't been paying attention. I hear they are the worst in Crawford County in the SW of Wisconsin.

I have some kin down there, I could call and see if they know any farmers that are having problems.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Yup, they are in Jackson County and southern Clark County. There are posters at local gas stations and taverns telling people to shoot 'em up. I guess some have been shot as far north as Eau Claire. Some guy was telling me today that you can get rabies from pork. I always though that cooking meat killed the rabies virus.


----------



## Bearman405 (Jan 30, 2009)

When I was living in Australia, there were guys that used pitt bull X great danes for hunting feral pigs.

Each guy had four or five dogs and would put them onto a hog trail and RUN along with the dogs. 

Once the pig was brought to bay and each dog was holding a piece, the hunter would run in and stab the pig with a knife......:banana02:


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

When I was younger my friends and I used to go get about 1 a month for parties. We would tell people we would supply the food and they could bring the beer 

Baiting them works great. Get yourself a 5 gal bucket with a good fitting lid. Fill it about 3/4 of the way with cracked corn and add water to cover. Cover it with the lid the reason you want the tight fitting lid is because it will really start to stink in a few days. We let ours sit for a week most times.
Go out and find you a spot where they are actively feeding you can find where they have been rooting. Dump that bucket out and get back a safe distance and just wait they will come running if they are within range of the smell. 
Remember a wounded hog is a very dangerous animal. A large animal say over 250LBS or so can take a big hit and keep coming. We would always try for smaller ones as they seem to be not as gamier tasting. Some where between 50 and 100 lbs was our target if we could.

If you have ever cleaned a deer or any other animal you will have no problem with a pig.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearman405 said:


> When I was living in Australia, there were guys that used pitt bull X great danes for hunting feral pigs.
> 
> Each guy had four or five dogs and would put them onto a hog trail and RUN along with the dogs.
> 
> Once the pig was brought to bay and each dog was holding a piece, the hunter would run in and stab the pig with a knife......:banana02:



that is a darn shame that his country took his gun so he had to use a knife to kill a feral pig that signifigantly out weighed him and if not held by 4 dogs that probably pose a greater threat than a gun he would be attacked by said pig if he got that close


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

PhilJohnson said:


> Yup, they are in Jackson County and southern Clark County. There are posters at local gas stations and taverns telling people to shoot 'em up. I guess some have been shot as far north as Eau Claire. Some guy was telling me today that you can get rabies from pork. I always though that cooking meat killed the rabies virus.



i was wondering about that , cause i was going to eat a **** but wasn't sure
anyone else eat **** 

apparently the wild hogs haven't made it to green county yet at least not that i have heard wich is odd since were just a lafeyette from grant



i was looking atsnares and came accross hog snares , basicaly 1/8 inch galvanized aircraft cable made into snares , would have to realy anker that one


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

For hunter safety, multi-shot, high-powered rifles are recommended. From ground positions, muzzleloaders, single-shot rifles and bows are not recommended due to increased down time between shots. If you plan to hunt from the ground and use a muzzleloader, bow or single-shot rifle, it is recommended that you have a backup firearm. quote from missouri department of conservation

send that off to washingtion , a real legitimat goverment document that sites a real practical need for hi-power multi shot rifles


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

plenty of Pig are killed here in the states with dogs n a knife... I would not be afraid of taking a hog with a muzzleloader,single shot rifle or pistol of sufficient oomph or a bow from the ground. Use wisdom and if you are not very moble I would pass.. they do move quick sometimes. 

We have huntable populations in Ohio and I am looking foward to them being easy to find  I always did want to hunt pig but they were either on preserves or to far away for me.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

In GA where friends hunt ,The farmers build a big long hog lot with a sliding ( falling ) gate hooked to a trigger near the back of the lot.
Then bait with corn, sometimes get 5-6 at a time , over 40 last year.
Got to do this to keep the cotton pickin things out of there gardens.
Thay did put a hurtin on them last year, may take a few years to recover.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I am going to hunt them from the ground. Since I am not the world's greatest archer I think I am going to pass on hunting 'em with a bow. And hog wrestlin' with a knife, well I am not brave enough for those antics  I was gonna use my trusty M-44 Carbine, figure that outta take out a hog in one shot. 

Thanks everyone for the input. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy some wild bacon this year.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> I was gonna use my trusty M-44 Carbine, figure that outta take out a hog in one shot.


Sure it can kill one in one shot but do not bet your life on it. I had a 300 lbs one take 4 shots from a 30-6 all killing shots at a range between 50 yards and 25 yards before it fell. 
I have seen them take a 12G slug from close range and not even miss a step. Yet I have seen one fall with 1 shot from a 22 you just never know.

We caught a few alive over the years and fed them some corn for a bit to get the game taste out. But even with a good dog or 2 holding onto them just never liked getting that close to one while it was mad as can be.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

a fellow employee told me before my first hog hunt that his uncle, came across a hog trail that lead down by a creek. he climbed a bid pecan tree then waited for sunset to settle in then about 20 hogs come in and started feeding on all the pecans, he spotted out a nice boar, then drew his bow and placed a arrow right threw the hog. The hog started screaming and blood flowed from it's side. The other hogs smelled the blood then turned on the wounded pig. He said it was the most gruesome thing he ever saw in his life. the only thing left of the pig was a blood mark on the ground. I've also been told that they are immune to water moccasins and happily eat them up.along with copperheads. and what ever else they can eat. came across a clearing in a field where a farmer plowed a football size plot of land. my buddy said that ain't plowed that's been rooted up by the hogs. Holy moly, i was amazed at the damaged they done.


----------

